# ein Herr der Ringe Fanfilm in Hollywoodqualität



## Caps-lock (12. Februar 2010)

Moinsen,

ich bin heute über diesen gratis Fanfilm zu Herr der Ringe gestoßen und ich wollte ihn euch nicht vorenthalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qINwCRM8acM

Der ganze Film wurde mit Spenden in Höhe von 30.000$ realisiert, was im Grunde für einen Film kein Geld ist. Besonders in diese Qualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

mfg caps


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2010)

ich hab nur eine frage

wie kann man ein einstündiges video hochladen? Oo


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Februar 2010)

Ich habs nicht hochgeladen. Vielleicht ging das, weil quasi eine offizielle Quelle (die Produzentin) sich direkt an Youtube gewand hat.
Vor dem Film wird ja direkt von ihr darauf hingewiesen, das es diesen Film NUR für lau und nur als Stream gibt.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2010)

man kann längere filme hochladen wenn man youtube direkt kontaktiert




gabs z.b. von devil may cry auch da man sich die gamevideos ankuken konnte (also die sequenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 




mal den film kuken evtl isser ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also bis jetzt find ich ihn super gemacht, nur fehlt in der ersten kampfszene das blut ... wenn ich jemandem mein schwert durch den körper steche .. bleibt das nicht sauber^^


----------



## XXI. (16. Februar 2010)

Davor solltet ihr HUnt for Gollum anschauen. Born of Hope is die zweite Produktion. Meiner Meinung nach sind die beiden Filme echt genial, vorallem weil sie Fanfilme sind. 
Auch empfehlenswert is der Metal Gear Fanfilm, den ich momentan nicht finde....


----------

